# I'm an idiot!!!



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I have done it again... I've just read a massive page of text about ferrets and now I want one! I'm such a silly git. So would you suggest that I ask for one? Are they good with other animals such as Degus are Hamsters. Also could I keep one in a cage for a degu (it's 50cm x 50cm x 70cm), I'm not sure what shelves they'd need but I would make a large one and make it so the roof opens up. or should I buy a new one?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

pop in and see your nearest rescue centre there becoming quiet common in rescue centres and they normally have some lovely ones. They'll let you know their minimum cage size requirements.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

I am sure the ferrets would love the degus and hamsters, but do not think you would appreciate the consequence of little furry crunchy expensive snacks!
Ferrets would see the smaller furries as dinner.
50x50x70 is really quite tiny for ferrrets, they like a lot of space really. RSPCA has minimum size guidlines, but in reality the larger the better where ferrets are concerned.


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

Be careful.... ferrets are adictive. Once you have one you'll want more, and they need a LOT of space to run around. They are VERY playful creatures that run, jump, dance etc etc so space is essential. I have found an article that says a pen for a ferret should be 180cm long x 90cm wide x 75cm high, this is based on having two ferrets though. Personally, the pen I have for my ferrets is 9ft long, 4ft wide and 5ft high. But there are five of them in there lol. 

Hope this helped some


----------



## framercathy (Oct 3, 2010)

Ferret's are really great pet's but they are quite time consuming & demanding,(we have 7 of them) a group of 5 & a pair they need plenty of space in a cage or hutch & come out for at least a couple of hour's a day human interaction/playtime, they are really best kept outside in a large weatherproof hutch & run or shed with a run although many people do keep them indoor's
I really wouldn't keep ferret's where they can get to small furries, the temptation to snack on them or terrorize them by trying to break in to their cages would be rather high, mine have found mice toad's & frog's in my garden & crunched em up rapidly also they love chasing neighbourhood cat's from our garden


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Oh my! :yikes:

It had never occurred to me that they'd eat other small furries but it's obvious now I think about it. I hope this thread goes on for a while so I can keep nosing at it  I've always been fascinated by ferrets but I wouldn't have the room for them........................






yet :glare:

Em
xx


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

we keep our ferrets out in a hen run we have 4 jills and 2 hobs, they can be quite smelly we feed dry ferret food and some fresh meat also rabbits etc, Some people do keep them indoors in large cages which is ok but you would need to let them out for excercise, they do sleep alot, they are definatly adictive.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

if i had the space i would love a couple of ferrets but sadly dont have a garden.i used to race my uncles at fates nd stuff when i was a kid.we used to send them down tubes and show them to the public.i loved them ferrets and one day when i have a house with a big garden i will get some they are absolutly fascinating love the way their bodys bend they are very unusual but beautiful animals


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

my ferrets are kept in an enclosure with the ground space approx of a the size of a double bed. but longer and slightly narrower, then they have multiple levels and tubes and things to explore. My first one was used as a hunter so she would literally eat anything alive or dead and get throw cages to get to them. so yeah small animals in the eyes of many ferrets would be lunch.


----------

